# G3 Scratch Remover review



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Subject.….Farecla G3, scratch removal liquid

I had clayed and waxed my car recently so had a good idea of where to apply the product. Scratches were of varying sizes and depths and on flat and slightly curved panels.
After a wash/dry I set to work. The worst of my scratches on the rear ¼ panel.










Approximately 1 inch long and fairly deep, maybe TOO deep, right in the curve of my S40. Followed the clear instructions on the bottle, spritzed the applicator with a little water and 4 drops of Farecla G3 scratch remover. This was my first mistake, way too much product, 2 would have been ample. After a bit of rubbing, as demonstrated on the G3 website, I was more than happy with the results. During the process I spritzed the pad a few times to keep it from sticking. Result on this panel was..










A VERY noticeable improvement.

Next panel to benefit was my rear door.



















The 2nd one just below the rubbing strip, which I managed to get some of the Farecla G3 scratch remover on!!!! No worries though, came off easily enough without leaving any marks. Again a little spritz to keep the pad moving, this was done through-out the trial.
Results were…










And…










Final one to try was on the lower rear bumper, plastic.










After a few easy minutes..










When using the Farecla G3 scratch remover I felt comfortable knowing that I could 'hear/feel' the product working, breaking down then polishing. I find it hard to describe further than that, but let me try. Initially you can hear and feel the coarseness of the product doing its work, but that disappears after a brief spell then you can see the effects of the polishing side of the product. Any that is left just needs a wipe with a MF cloth and the only evidence that you have been there is that there is no scratch!

On the subject of the waffle applicator, this is a must for this product. It's easy and comfortable to hold and what I found is that there is no need to put much pressure when in use. In fact, the less pressure the better it works.
Like I said at the beginning my car had just had a coat of wax and after using this there was no distinguishing difference in shine between waxed areas and G3 areas.
As a keen amateur I was very impressed with this product and will do/have recommended it to work colleagues. For a hand application, which is how almost all car owners will apply it, it is very impressive, very effective and extremely easy to use.

To give this a mark out of 10, it would need to be 10. Based on how effective it is in doing what it is stated to do and then other improvements to my paint, easy application instructions, great results for not a lot of effort, which is what the general car owner wants.


----------



## Jakedamuss (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review, my car has got scratches similar to yours but also got a key scratch from the rear all the way to the front.

I am not expecting it to completely disappear but hopefully will reduce it.

Cheers for the review will try soon.


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Chisai - many thanks for your excellent review. Our technical division can't get enough of your pictures! :thumb:

Do let us know how you get on Jakedamuss - we are assuming you have taken advantage of our free sample offer on DW at the moment?


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

Farecla G3 said:


> Chisai - many thanks for your excellent review. Our technical division can't get enough of your pictures! :thumb:
> 
> Do let us know how you get on Jakedamuss - we are assuming you have taken advantage of our free sample offer on DW at the moment?


i used regular G3 to do the sides if my car after i took the bump strips off as it left horrid marks on the paint...wow what a RESULT  havent usedthe new formular yet but may do soon :wave:


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

i couldnt get it to work........the scratches are in the top coat,(black car),fine scratches which i can see more in the sun or when light shines on the car,can not feel them with my finger nail.

i wet the waffle applicator as per videos/reviews.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Great review :thumb: I have used the scratch remover with great results as well, really good product


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I've also been very impressed by this product


----------

